# How much is too much overhang



## Oldman

First off, welcome.

Now, what angles are your bindings set at? 

Your current setup is showing more toe edge overhang than I would be happy with.


----------



## Stew123

They are set at 0 degrees for back foor and 15 degrees for front foot


----------



## Oldman

Ok, the zero degrees on the back explains the amount of toe overhang on your back foot.

If you are going to retain that zero degree setting I would suggest you look closely at how well centred your boot is on your board. Remember, you want to centre your boot on your board, not your binding. 

By the looks of things, retaining that zero setting is still going to result in more overhang than I would be comfortable with, even with your boot centred on your board.

Is there a reason why you are riding at a zero on your back foot?


----------



## Stew123

Im a goofy rider, what should i ride at?


----------



## timmytard

Stew123 said:


> Im a goofy rider, what should i ride at?


Well, that's not very goofy.


TT


----------



## Extazy

Stew123 said:


> Im a goofy rider, what should i ride at?


Based on this reply I would assume you are a novice to this sport.

If so a correct answer will be - no one knows: It depends on your comfort only and that is determined by many factors like: how aggressive you want to ride, how flexible your knees, or even age.

I would say go with negative 9 if you are not sure, and just move that around, experiment.


----------



## Argo

What size are the boots and what is the width of the board? Boots look big for that board.


----------



## Stew123

I can put the board on its edge and the boots wont hit the ground until the board is 90 degrees


----------



## virtu

Stew123 said:


> I can put the board on its edge and the boots wont hit the ground until the board is 90 degrees


It is not only about the boots touching the ground, is also about to center the boots on the board.

You need at least, almost, the same amount of overhang on toe and heel sides.

Put the board on the floor and with a ruler measure how wide is your board and how wide is your boots from heel to toe, for example:

If your board is 250mm (25cm) and your boot is 290mm (29cm), technically you need 20mm (2cm) of overhang on toe and on heel sides to make your boot in the middle of the board.

This will help you to stay on balance and avoid to have too much pressure in one edge.


----------



## PlanB

Stew123 said:


> I can put the board on its edge and the boots wont hit the ground until the board is 90 degrees


If you were on pure ice you'd have a valid point - it probably wouldn't drag.

However, even on hard-pack and/or corduroy groomed snow, every time you turn (especially with any amount of significant force), you are digging into the snow meaning you're aren't just gliding over the top of the snow - your edge is actually below the surface of the snow when you turn hard as shown in the diagram below (not mine, just taken off the web to illustrate the point of the edge falling below the snow surface - forget the physics labels, just look at the edge of the board in relation to the snow surface): 










Can you ride that board the way it is set up - most likely.
Will you feel the drag - most likely.


----------

